# jag look-a-like's



## Jason (Apr 28, 2006)

hi every one, as always really there is alot of talk about jags and tiger morphs. i think it would be great to see some of the pythons that members own that look like or some what similar to a jag, be it coastal of jungle it would be great to see, i know there are some people working on morphs like these so i would be also great to see your progress eg the snakes you started with and the snakes you are at now and maby even you goals for you breeding program as small or as large as it may be.


----------



## krusty (May 3, 2006)

if i had some i would post some pics for you.


----------



## ad (May 3, 2006)

Hi Jason,
There was a recent thread where people posted pics of their carpet morphs.
Correct me if Im wrong but a Jag is a capet python with reduced pattern incl head pattern.
I think there are already some aussie breeders with better than that.
Aussie breeeders (without crossing) will be world leaders in carpet morphs before too many seasons.
Ad


----------



## Splitmore (May 3, 2006)

> if i had some i would post some pics for you.


Why bother with a post like that?no offence but it's not a requirement of this site to post 3 or 4 messages in EVERY topic.
Like ad said skim over some recent posts on carpets. Also there a quite a few carpets morphs being bred that are being kept on the quiet, and being bred into the albinos so won't be long before we start seeing albino type jags.


----------



## Spike14 (May 3, 2006)

If you havent seen the topic i started you should read over it its all bout jags, its in the exotics forum . . but i would love to see some more pics aswell


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 4, 2006)

I'll reserve my comments about lest I get spanked by a mod. 

Thanks for pointing out where the thread is Spike...I'm going to have a look- coz I had no idea what a jag was until I looked at this thread. 

I thought someone was talking about Jaguar cars. (Must be the whole married to a mechanic thing)


----------



## Retic (May 4, 2006)

We have a long way to go to catch up with overseas carpet morphs I'm afraid, we will start seeing some beautiful morphs and crosses in years to come no doubt about it. Once the paranoia is lost we will be able to proceed with real speed.


----------



## Jungleland (May 9, 2006)

Hi Jason,

Here's a pic of just one of a few pairs of our adult pair(chenei) that produce animals that resembles to JAGS and TIGER morphs, We selectively buy and breed animals that we think have potential on producing youngs that is similar to JAGS, our breeding group consist of over a dozen striped morphs that were sourced from different keepers and breeders, and just to make things clear for some we never claim that animals we are working with is our LINE as we don't have a line having said that I just hope that breeders we got SOME of our animals from don't automatically assume that whatever we produce is from their line as we have a few animals that is part of these program, as BOA said we here in OZ have a long way to catch up but with a bit of patience and fine tuning we can achive this goal, I'm sure there is quite a few breeders out there that thinks the same.

Regards,
Joel


----------



## Moreliaman (May 9, 2006)

true ash, but the downside to that is that a high percentage of carpet pythons offered here now have been crossed & its hard to find pure strains.
And if your crossing you need to know what you have in the first place!


----------



## Retic (May 9, 2006)

Absolutely true, that's why breeding pure snakes is very important and that is exactly what I will be doing along with other projects. 
I think it is always possible to find pure snakes anywhere and of course it is equally easy to find those from muddied waters.


----------



## Jungleland (May 9, 2006)

I don't see any reason to cross breed if you have Pure animals that you can work with, It is hard to find out of course if the animals we are working with and buying are pure, we can only hope, I'm at work now but soon as I get home I will post pics of yearling and juvie animals from this pair.....


----------



## Retic (May 9, 2006)

And that is absolutely fine if that is your opinion, lots of people have different ideas of how things will progress and change in the future. Those animals you have there could well be a good starting point, it is very hard to tell what they will throw in a couple of generations.


----------



## rexs1 (May 9, 2006)

these are a new line of darwins that we are working on... not jags but still a bit different


----------



## Retic (May 9, 2006)

Absolutely right, if that is genetic they will be very popular.


----------



## KathandStu (May 9, 2006)

*Rexs1:* That is a real stunner mate! How much are you looking at selling a hatchie like that for? (Just out of curiosity) And will it change much as it gets older/after a few sheds?

Kath


----------



## rexs1 (May 9, 2006)

kath , they have now had 4-5 sheds and the bigger ones are developing their colours quicker[ getting better]

We had a few slow feeders and they are just starting to show more colour now. The smaller ones have only had 2 sheds


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 9, 2006)

Any similar to the 1 pictured for sale?


----------



## Jungleland (May 9, 2006)

As promised pics of yearling male and juvie female from the pics i posted earlier(parents)
Now rex can you please send some of them critters my way  I promise I will look after them for you


----------



## Basssman (May 9, 2006)

There stunning Joel i really like the Juvie, keep the pics coming joel and rex

cheers Sam


----------



## Retic (May 9, 2006)

They are definitely headed in the right direction.


----------



## Basssman (May 9, 2006)

does any one have animals that resemble the tigers they have in the states? 

Larks the animal in your avartar is stunning is it one of yours if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (May 9, 2006)

I am telling you its that incubator Larks! Can we have some more of those new look Darwins please. Sensational!!! Now I would pay a grand for that!!!


----------



## waruikazi (May 10, 2006)

Rex we definately need to see some more pics of those little beauty's! Can you giive us a bit of history on those little fellas, if it's not gonna give too much away? And any plans on hooking some up with an albino?


----------



## Retic (May 10, 2006)

Go and wash your mouth out, that would be a hybrid :lol: 



waruikazi said:


> Rex we definately need to see some more pics of those little beauty's! Can you giive us a bit of history on those little fellas, if it's not gonna give too much away? And any plans on hooking some up with an albino?


----------



## TrueBlue (May 10, 2006)

Both darwins, so wouldnt be hybrid Boa.


----------



## Retic (May 10, 2006)

Bugger, I was hoping no-one would pick up on that :lol: 



TrueBlue said:


> Both darwins, so wouldnt be hybrid Boa.


----------



## zobo (May 10, 2006)

*tiger look a like*

here is a pic of one of my stripes, kinda like a tiger.
j


byup said:


> does any one have animals that resemble the tigers they have in the states?
> 
> Larks the animal in your avartar is stunning is it one of yours if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## larks (May 11, 2006)

Yeah byup, it's one of mine. here's a bigger pic for you.





You wish MH


----------



## larks (May 11, 2006)

Here's a couple of her clutch mates.


----------



## Jungleland (May 11, 2006)

Hey wayne,

They look great, specially the five stripes, one of the pairs I got from you are still mating, a bit early but a good sign  
Sam, I will take a pics of a couple of our tiger type jungles that we bred last season, they are just on shed cycle now but once they shed I will post some pics.
here's a pics of a TRI- Striped atherton female.

Cheers


----------



## zobo (May 11, 2006)

*more*

here is another sibling.


----------



## rexs1 (May 11, 2006)

we will be breeding some of these darwins with a mates albino but thats still 18 months away.


----------



## cwarren72 (May 11, 2006)

alright who has some to sell me?


----------



## cwarren72 (May 11, 2006)

oh and how much?


----------



## Jungleland (May 11, 2006)

Here's a 9 year old coastal female still holding her hey days (color) 10 footer


----------



## Basssman (May 11, 2006)

stunning snakes Larks, Jason, Joel, and rex there are going to be some awsome animals available soon by the looks of it

cheers Sam


----------



## Pike01 (May 11, 2006)

Heres one of my baby athertons from this year.


----------



## Jungleland (May 11, 2006)

Thanks sam, Very nice Mike, surely with your animals that will turn out to be a screamer, looks like a great feeder too


----------



## Pike01 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Joel, hope so.


----------



## Rep-Style (May 11, 2006)

Cant wait till someone has these for sale, awsome looking snakes guys


----------



## larks (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Joel, hope the mating continues and they give you some eggs.
Thanks byup and I agree there is going to be some awesome animals in the not to distent future. Mind you all the animals posted on this thread are awesome already.


----------



## rexs1 (May 12, 2006)

hey larks,
are they the jungles that you emailed nick about.

Nice snakes everyone


----------



## rexs1 (May 12, 2006)

this is another one of our darwins


----------



## rexs1 (May 12, 2006)

this is one of our jungle hatchys from last season


----------



## rexs1 (May 12, 2006)

two more


----------



## Spike14 (May 12, 2006)

rexs1 i offically love your snakes!


----------



## rexs1 (May 12, 2006)

striped atherton


----------



## Ricko (May 12, 2006)

some of these snakes seem almost unbelievable. well done people. would love to see what the parents of the ghost darwin looks like?


----------



## thals (May 12, 2006)

wow rexs1, PLEASE let us know if you plan to breed/sell any more hatchies like these, they are simply stunning and I seriously want one lol


----------



## Spike14 (May 12, 2006)

dido! i would be interested in a pair


----------



## Snow1369 (May 12, 2006)

Fantastic Snakes Rex ! do you have any pics of the parents! would love to see!


----------



## Jungleland (May 13, 2006)

Awsome looking pythons REX, keep them pics coming! Well done producing pythons like them specially the darwins, here's a couple of ours from last season one of them hatch out perfectly healthy apart from a missing eye, Just gonna wait on how they going to turn out


----------



## Reptile City (May 13, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Top Pythons indeed!!!!!!!!
How do you get the darwins like you have Rex?
Are they just darwins that you keep selecting for certin traits or cross breed?
Love the ghost Darwin.
All the best with the breeding program,
Jason Lapins


----------



## stencorp69 (May 13, 2006)

Wow - some great pythons guys


----------



## Jason (May 16, 2006)

rex1 i love all your striped animals, they look great, specialy those darwins they look unreal.


----------



## beknluke (May 17, 2006)

*dribble dribble*


----------



## indicus (May 17, 2006)

Some top looking animals all; can only imagine whats next.


----------



## Jungleland (May 20, 2006)

Hello All,

Here's a few more that just shed, getting lighter every shed, some of this animals resembles a bit on what they call jungle/jags overseas this guys are late colouring snakes so there's a bit of waiting to do  , anyone else got some please post some pics.

Regards


----------



## rexs1 (Jun 10, 2006)

all our animals are pure lines reptile city.

Most are around 4th gen captive bred from our lines


----------



## Ricko (Jun 11, 2006)

hey rex we have seen some great shots of babies but any chance of showing us the adults that produce these great looking littl eones?


----------



## Ange (Jun 11, 2006)

Just a question, high incubator temps can produce patterns like this can't they? Before any one gets touchy, I am only asking and I am just curious, I am not questioning any breeders.


----------



## Retic (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes high incubation temperatures can produce stripes and odd swirly markings that is why it is essential to find out if it is an inherited trait or it is due to incubation.


----------



## Ange (Jun 11, 2006)

So pictures of the parents are essential for true paternings, thanks Boa for clearing that up!


----------



## Retic (Jun 11, 2006)

Well yes they are to an extent but that isn't to say that striped animals or any other morph doesn't just appear from normal parents, that is exactly what happened with the Jags, my point is ideally you need to see the offspring of the 'oddity' before deciding too muc about the trait.


----------



## zobo (Jun 12, 2006)

I had also heard talk about temps affecting patterns etc, but after speaking to a more experienced people than myself, I discovered opinion is divided. I dont like quoting other people, so anonymus breeder 1 stated lower incubation temps, which creates longer incubation time can produce stripes etc, but usually only a few per clutch. ( I think it was about 75 days? for coastal.....normal is around 54). Then breeder 2 told me that between him and other breeders he knows, they have tried all sorts of temps/times etc for diff species, with no differences at all.
In my rather limited experiences, I have been fortunate to breed striped unrelated adults to produce a full clutch of 13 striped babies. Incubation temp was 29-30 and time was 54 days. I also had another clutch in incubator at same time and not one was striped, (also hached at 29-30 degrees for 55 days). I should be able to prove it's 100% genetic in 3 years when I produce the 2nd generation........hopefully!
zobo


----------

